# lighting question



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

ok so at my lfs one of the workers sold me the satellite freshwater led+. he told me it would work fine with the full reef I want to start. after I bought it and got it home I started to question it and was curious if I can use this or should I just use it on my cichlid tank


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Cichlid tank. Those lights would only be good for a FOWLR SW tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It's a FW light.Not powerful enough for salt or reef.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

i also have a single bright led light, but I think that's not bright enough either. maybe I could just use it for the lunar blue leds?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The blues on the single bright would work well for night lights.
Have you ordered the ballast for the MH lights that came with tank?They will work well once you get them running.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

yes the ballasts are ordered and the led is on the tank. im starting to get brown algae on the glass and sand


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

fish fever02 said:


> yes the ballasts are ordered and the led is on the tank. im starting to get brown algae on the glass and sand


Brown stuff is usaully just diatoms and will go away(in a little while)as quickly as they show up.seems to be part of the cycling process in salt.


----------



## saltnut (Aug 19, 2013)

Will the store take the fixture back. I would return it, even if it is just a store credit. and put the money toward something else.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

i like the light so I decided to keep it for the cichlids, it makes thunderstorms lol. and I finally got some pics of my hitchhikers for you bandit. (from my other post)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I see corals but no hitchhikers(If they came with rock you got a deal)!
Top left to right;yellow polyps,mushrooms(look like green metallic) cladiella(colt coral{soft leather})OR a kenya tree,and green star polyps(GSP{one of my favorites}).
If it is a kenya tree it will drop "branches" to form new little ones(frags itself).
Can't say for sure what the ones on bottom are.
All mostly feed on light and prefer a gentle currents crossing them.
Tank looks good,definately diatoms on sand,that should go away on their own in a little time.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah the corals were my hitchhikers lol. now I have to get the ballast in. should be here next week and the coral on the other side will start coming back out


----------

